# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  #10989 Νέος, βοήθεια για scan.

## gregithaki

Καλησπέρα,

Όποιος έχει οπτική επαφή με το site μου ας με βοηθήσει με το scan, 
ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.

Γρηγόρης

----------


## harrylaos

Φιλε φοβερο το site σου! Μπραβο! Το σκαναρα, ηταν εκπληκτικο!

(Χιουμορακι)

----------


## fengi1

Χαριλαε σοβαρεψου  ::  

Γρηγορης δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως θες να κανεις .
Να κανεις scan για τι πραγμα ;

----------


## Themis Ap

Λογικά ο φίλος θέλει βοήθεια για scanάρισμα από κάποιον κομβούχο με τον οποίο να έχει οπτική επαφή ή που να είναι κοντά του...

----------


## harrylaos

Ανοιξε τον ftp fengi1!
Μαλλον/Προφανως εννοει να γινει ενα σκαν απο την ταρατσα του....

Φιλε που μενεις? Σε ποια περιοχη? Διαβασε τις οδηγιες και info που ακολουοθουν στα λινκς που σου δινω.

http://www.awmn/?id=quickstart

http://info.awmn/images/stories/Tutoria ... gMeIn2.pdf

Επειτα μολις τα διαβασεις, ποσταρε εδω οποιες αποριες, αν υπαρχουν, και θα σου δωσω περαιτερω οδηγιες

----------


## JB172

http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart από internet
&
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf από internet

----------


## gregithaki

Μπράβο βρε Χαρίλαε, φοβερο χιούμορ. Όλοι καταλάβανε τι θέλω να πώ εκτός απο σένα....

FYI αν βάλεις σε ένα λεξικό τη λέξη site το πρώτο που θα σου βγάλει ειναι: 
site (plural sites)
1. The place where anything is fixed; situation; local position; as, the site of a city or of a house.
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/site

Μένω πλατεία Παπαδιαμάντη και στο scan που κάνω βλέπω τους: adnriko#916, jabarlee#34, spooky#3733.
Με κανέναν όμως απο τους παραπάνω δεν έχω καλό σήμα. Το router μου βρίσκεται στην ταράτσα μιας 4όροφης πολυκατοικίας. Μόνο μια φορά κατάφερα να συνδεθώ για ένα βράδυ με τον adnriko, αλλα απο τότε δεν ξανασυνδέθηκα. Η κεραία που έχω είναι ενα panel 12db. Σε όποιο σημείο και να γυρίσω το panel μου βλέπω και τους 3 με το ίδιο σήμα. Βοήθειαααααααααααα 

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς.
Γρηγόρης

----------


## JB172

Με τι εξοπλισμό (εκτός του panel) κάνεις το scan?

----------


## gregithaki

Τι router έχω;
Ένα linksys wrt54gl και κάνω scan με το laptop.

----------


## JB172

Με ψιλομπέρδεψες. Το panel που είναι συνδεμένο?

----------


## gregithaki

πάνω στο linksys, σε ένα στεγανό κουτί στην ταράτσα

----------


## Themis Ap

Panel -> linksys -> και laptop για να κάνει scan.

Αν δεν βλέπεις καλό σήμα με το πανελάκι κάνε και μία προσπάθεια με πιάτο. Τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι καλύτερα, αν και θα είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολη διαδικασία.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλοι προτείνουμε πιάτο και feeder, αντί για πανελάκια. Μαζεύεις πολύ θόρυβο μιας και οι κατευθυντικότητά τους είμαι μικρότερη από του πιάτου.

----------


## harrylaos

Και εγω μενω ΣΤΗΝ ΧΑΛΕΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΑΛΕΜΟΥ. ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Αμπλαουμπλα μου θυμισες αλλα τελος παντων...
Διορθωσε λιγο τις συντεταγμενες στο wind. Εισαι 500 μετρα πιο κατω απο εκει που λες.
*@ntrits: Πρεπει να σου δωσουμε τα ευσημα γιατι παρολο που στο φορουμ δεν μιλας κανεις καλη δουλεια....Μενω εντυπωσιασμενος και στην περιπτωση του Zougas και στην περιπτωση του Γρηγορη.Μπραβο σου φιλε.*

Αν και αργησες να μπεις στο κλιμα Γρηγορη, ο εξοπλισμος που εχεις (πανελ) δεν ειναι ο σωστος για αυτην την δουλεια.
Το πανελ το βαζεις αν δεν γουσταρεις να πουμε να βαλεις πιατο και να δειξεις υποπτος στον γειτονα οτι κατι σκαρωνεις.
Θα μου πεις ναι, εδω στα Πατησσια γινονται πολλα....Και εγω θα σου πω πως μολις βρεθουμε θα σου δωσω τα ΦΕΚ και θα εισαι μια χαρα.
Ασχετα απο αυτο το θεμα που ισως να κολλυεσαι ενα πιατο η ενα Grid θα ηταν καλυτερο. Εγω χρησιμοποιω το Grid για σκαναρισμα.
Θα ερθουμε καμια μερα με τον Romias - η και μονος μου - να δουμε/δω αν μπορεις να συνδεθεις πανω του * μιας και στην χαλεπα+ ιαλεμου φτιαχνεται 7οροφη και μας κλεινει την θεα*. Θα στρεψει και ο Ρομιας ενα πανελ προς τα εκει και οτι γινει.

By the way Βλεπεις καθολου Warhawk? (ειναι προς τα πισω - αντιθετη μερια - στοχευσε την εκλησια της Παναγιτσας)
Θα βαλεις καποια φωτο απο την ταρατσα σου?
Στειλε μου πμ οποτε θεωρεις εσυ οτι εισαι ετοιμος (ψυχολογικα - τα ματια σου θα δουν πολλα kb να φευγουν και να ερχονται  ::  )

Αντε να αναπτυσομαστε τα Ανω Πατησσια!!!!

----------


## ntrits

> *@ntrits: Πρεπει να σου δωσουμε τα ευσημα γιατι παρολο που στο φορουμ δεν μιλας κανεις καλη δουλεια....Μενω εντυπωσιασμενος και στην περιπτωση του Zougas και στην περιπτωση του Γρηγορη.Μπραβο σου φιλε.*


Ευχαριστώ, αλλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις δεν συμμετείχα παρά συμβουλευτικά.
Από ότι διάβασα τις δουλειές τις έκανε άλλος.
Δυστυχώς προσωπικές υποχρεώσεις και το project http://www.svilada.awmn δεν μου αφήνουν πολύ χρόνο τον τελευταίο καιρό.

----------


## harrylaos

Ρε φιλε εισαι πολυ μετριοφρων. Μηπως θυμασαι η σου διαφευγει οτι με ειχες βοηθησει και μενα λιγο πριν γινεις κομβος κορμου? Πριν 9-10 μηνες.... Μιλησαμε απο τηλεφωνο... Εισαι πολυ μεταδοτικος. Το εχω γραψει και σε ενα τοπικ εδω μεσα πριν πολυ καιρο.
Αφου με 2 φορες που μιλησαμε καταλαβα οτιδιποτε μου ειπες. Γιου χαβ δε γκιφτ. Ενιγουεη...

Ασε τα υπολοιπα πανω μου!!!
 ::

----------


## senius

> *@ntrits: Πρεπει να σου δωσουμε τα ευσημα γιατι παρολο που στο φορουμ δεν μιλας κανεις καλη δουλεια....Μενω εντυπωσιασμενος και στην περιπτωση του Zougas Μπραβο σου φιλε.*





> Στειλε μου πμ οποτε θεωρεις εσυ οτι εισαι ετοιμος (ψυχολογικα - τα ματια σου θα δουν πολλα kb να φευγουν και να ερχονται  )


  ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::  

Καλώς ήρθες στο AWMN.
Αντε και σε *mbp/s*. !!!

----------


## gregithaki

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια. Σήμερα το πρωί συνδέθηκα κανονικά αλλα πάλι δεν είχα πολύ καλό σήμα. τελικά μάλλον δεν θα το αποφύγω το πιάτο.

Χαρίλαε θα σου στείλω μαιλ να το πιούμε εκέινο το καφεδάκι σπίτι μου, να δούμε κ το δίκτυο.

ntrits: είναι Θεός....

ΜΦΧ

----------


## harrylaos

> ntrits: είναι Θεός....


*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++* Να συμπληρωσω οτι ειναι πολυ μεταδοτικος, ο Νικος πρεπει να παει για δασκαλος. Οταν μιλαει μπορεις να επαναλαβεις αυτα που σου λεει χωρις να εχεις χασει λεξη.  ::  

Τεσπα. Περιμενω ενα μηνυμα σου. Αυριο δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## harrylaos

Πως παει Γρηγορη?

----------


## gregithaki

Χαρίλαε εμπλεξα με την δουλειά κ δεν ασχολήθηκα αυτές τις μερες  :: 
ΣΚ θα ανέβω πάλι στην ταράτσα,

----------


## harrylaos

E Δεν νομιζω να κανεις τιποτα σπουδαιο και καινουργιο...Σκαν θα κανεις.
Θες να σου φερω ενα πιατακι η να παμε να αγορασουμε ενα triax απο τον Κωνσταντακακο?
Καποιος θα βρεθει να σου δωσει καποιο feeder στα 2.4 αλλα αφου λες πως εχεις οπτικη με 3 κομβους...
why not backbone and the dog's bone?  ::   ::

----------


## ntrits

> why not backbone and the dog's bone?


Αστον αυτόν, μην το ψήνεις για backbone, client και πολύ του είναι  :: . Αργότερα βλέπουμε.
Είναι υπό σκέψη για 2 if και μια omni o ben #13942 που είναι δίπλα του και πιο ψηλά.

Ψάχνω εξοπλισμό να τον ετοιμάσω, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να δούμε αν έχει έννοια αυτό το σημείο. (Δίπλα είναι andriko και meryfull)

----------


## harrylaos

Νικο θα σε βοηθησω επειδη με βοηθησες ρε φιλε. Οποτε θες ριξε ενα τηλεφωνο να περασω να βοηθησω.

----------

